# Betta is bloated and won't move



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

My mom's betta is bloated and sitting at the bottom. He IS breathing, but he can't really swim. He's in a vase with a betta plant. he's a normally gold betta, but his belly is all black and bloated. His scales are all flat. He normally we've been giving him antibacterial meds and changing his water regualrly. This problem has been going on for a week or so now.

anybody have ANY clue what' wrong with him? 
In good karmah, i'm going to ost a swimmy fishy now.... :fish:


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

this sounds like constipation which is caused from over feeding. You will have to fast him for 4-5 days. Then feed him frozen peas that have been thawed, blanched and squeezed out of the shell. Then squish it between your fingers and just give him a tiny bit to start with. When normally feeding an adult Betta should only get 4-5 pellets at each feeding twice a day..... I have no clue what you mean by a Betta plant. If you have him in one of those little flower vases with a plant stuck in it you need to get him out of there and into a tank and plant the plant in the tank.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

No I don't, and he only eats 3 pellets daily.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I wouldn't know from the desciption, but you might want to research dropsy and see if your mother's betta matches the pictures and symtoms. Best of luck with the betta.

===============-
10gal GatorSwamp
10gal CichlidRock
1.5gal BuriedTreasure


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

he isn't all fluffed out liek dropsy is suposed to be.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Zapatta passed away today. He will always be in our hearts. Hopefully in heaven he will meet Frieda Kahlo, his true love.


----------

